# Crying too much?



## ino_halfsider (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi there everyone... I am new here. I am also a new mother to a 4 to 5 weeks old teil chick who I named Spam. I am used to handfeeding other birds. Had experience in handfeeding african lovebirds and sun conure but this is my first time to handfeed a teil.

Spam is approximately 4 to 5 weeks old. We've been together for a week now. During the day I let her perch on my shoulders or is left in her cage with toys. The cage is near my table so Spam could always see me while I work. Most of the time Spam likes to sleep on my shoulder.

Lately I noticed that Spam would often cry and beg for food whenever he sees me, but when I feed Spam he would only eat a spoonfull then start flapping his wings and crawls up to my shoulder or fly to my shoulder or even on top of my head. My problem is that he cries a lot! But when I feed him he only takes a gulp then would start playing more or still cries but wont accept the formula.

Should I be concerned? or its a part of the weaning process? I left a feeding dish with seeds in it on his cage floor but he doesnt even go near it or even play with the seeds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its part of the weaning process, he should grow out of it. dally did the same until 3-4 months old. its normal. as long as hes eating that is. if hes eating, its likely an attention thing but make sure hes eating enough just to be sure


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I like the name spam lol


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, she will grow out of it. Most tiels do this when they are that young. She sees you as a shelter and safety. She wants to be with you because you are like her mother. Just be patient and sooner or later she will stop.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I've had Arnie for a little over a week and he does this the minute I go in for cuddles and scritches he starts up with the baby croon, I think it's an attention seeking thing. He's a bit of a seed junkie but will try all sorts of foods. He's definitely not hungry, but he's very vocal! He's clearly enjoying the attention, perhaps Spam is wanting your attention and he's not all that hungry but he wants mum to notice he's there!! Hopefully he'll start cracking seed soon


----------



## ino_halfsider (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies... It made me feel better 

Just an update... The last time he ate was around 11pm just before I went to sleep last night. Since then he hasnt eaten anything!!!!  I woke up at 7am to feed him but he doesnt want to eat. I tried again at 10am he still wont eat! 

What he likes is for me to pick him up, and let him snuggle under my hair at my nape. He makes this small soft long whistle while bobbing his head against my nape and then he seems to chew my hair or something like that... well I cant see it but it feels that way


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless him they are so lovely all cuddly


----------

